# Forellenteich ohne Fließwasser möglich?



## Moa_DGF (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte bis vor kurzem 3 Forellenweihern mit Frischwasserzulauf, durch Differenzen mit dem Eigentümer bin ich jetzt auf der suche nach Alternativen da es mein sehnlichster Wunsch ist auch weiterhin meine Forellen zum eigenverbrauch selber zu füttern!

Da es keine Möglichkeit gibt in der nähe andere Weihern zu packten besteht nur noch die möglichkeit selber was zu machen, deshalb habe ich folgende Fragen.
Ist es möglich einen Weiher für Forellen (ca. 100 bis 200 Fische) zu machen ohne Frischwasserzulauf sonder nur mit Sauerstoffpumpen oder einem Durchlauffilter. 

Wäre extrem dankbar für Berichte über eigen Erfahrungen.#6

Schon mal danke an alle...


----------



## Forellenzemmel (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich ohne Fließwasser möglich?*

Möglich ist fast alles...

dürfte aber in Deinem Fall schwierig werden!. Ohne Frischwasser müßtest Du ein verflucht großes und vor allem tiefes Loch buddeln. 
Der Teich *muß* absolut dicht sein, selbst bei minimalsten Wasserverlust wirst Du Schwierigkeiten kriegen.
Ansonsten würd es wirklich helfen einen kleinen Vorteich, bepflanzt mit allem was geht, als "Frischwasserzufuhr" anzulegen - Teichwasser rausgepumpt und in den Filterteich rein, möglichst mit viel Bewegung zurück in den Teich.
Bekommst Du das in den Griff, gibt es u.a. noch das Temperaturproblem... kannst Du lösen indem der Teich Volumen vor allen in der Tiefe hat. 

Ich würde es nicht versuchen, womöglich geht es sogar gut - bis Juli/August - aber wenn es dann wirlich warm wird???

Stefan


----------



## Fischpaule (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich ohne Fließwasser möglich?*

Moin
Sicher ist es in gewissen geographischen Lagen in Deutschland möglich, Forellen in geringen Mengen in Gewässern ohne Zufluß zu halten, dies aber in einen mehr oder weniger großen Gartenteich zu probieren, bedarf einem ungerechtfertigten technischen Aufwand oder geht u.U. selbst bei einer Belüftung mit Sauerstoff nicht, wenn das Wasser zu warm wird.
Ich kann also davon nur abraten.

#h


----------



## Moa_DGF (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich ohne Fließwasser möglich?*

Danke für die Ratschläge, wäre noch super wenn jemand sowas schon mal probiert hat.


----------



## bmt_hethske (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich ohne Fließwasser möglich?*

Ich selbst habe es probiert und ein Kollege auch. Lass es sein. Es geht eine Zeit lang gut wenn du belüftest und filterst, aber irgendwann kommt der Supergau und du hast den Totalverlust!


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich ohne Fließwasser möglich?*

Ich hatte auch mal so einen Teich (war der einzige in der ganzen Ecke ohne Frischwasser),kann auch nur sagen lass es.
Suche entweder einen anderen Teich oder eine robustere Fischart für den Grill.
Ich hatte dort super Karrauschen bis 38cm.


----------



## Steffen 1506 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenteich ohne Fließwasser möglich?*

Hallo zusammen, ihr habt ja schon gesagt, dass ein Forellen Teich ohne Frischwasser Zulauf keinen großen Sinn macht. Trotzdem noch eine Frage an die, die es schon probiert haben. Wie groß war euer Teich ungefähr? Ich plane einen Teich mit 3 m Breite, 8 m Länge und mindestens 3 m Tiefe könnte aber auch auf 5 m Tiefe gehen. Könnte das funktionieren? Und falls ja, was wäre besser - Beton oder Folie? Schon mal vielen Dank für eure ehrlichen Antworten - Grüsse, Steffen


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Forellenteich ohne Fließwasser möglich?*

3x8 und 3-5 m Tief|kopfkrat hm das wird ein Loch aber kein Teich -ohne massive Umwälzungen hast du schnell Sauerstoffprobleme wahrscheinlich mit fast allen Fischarten das der Gasaustauch nur über der Oberfläche funktioniert. Tiefe Koiteiche haben meistens Filterbecken die so groß wie der Teich sind aus den Gründen.

Wie gross war damals mein Teich den ich im alten Post beschrieb?-6x25m und mehr als 4 Forellen durfte ich nicht reinsetzen wenn die überleben sollten.


----------



## Haesel (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenteich ohne Fließwasser möglich?*

Vor allem der Aufwand mit der Umwälzpumpe.....da sind dann 120 m³ Wasser drin.....die Kosten alleine......


----------



## Steffen 1506 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Forellenteich ohne Fließwasser möglich?*

vielen Dank für die klaren Aussagen, ich bräuchte also unbedingt einen zulauf um es Realisieren zu können.


----------

